# PV systems NEC 690.12



## Bryant (Sep 17, 2020)

Scratching my head on this topic, for one I do not review PV systems, but I think its pretty cool stuff for the record. A citizen asked the question of the requirements of the above cited article and how it applies to their situation. For context, the array is not on the house, but on an agriculturally exempt barn structure and wants to install (if required) the rapid disconnect outside under a shed roof of the barn for weather protection, assuming it is not a nema 3 type of panel.
The five points of 2014 NEC 690.12 require specific conductors to utilize a "rapid shutdown function".
question, what are the specific conductors that must follow the 5 requirements? 
What are the controlled conductors and the meaning of the limitations of wire length in #1 ? 
And the commentary in the NEC article is basically kicking it out to the private industry for compliance .

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bryant (Sep 18, 2020)

Rabbit hole gets deeper going to the NEC 2017 & 2020. Becomes clearer


----------



## mickleborn (Nov 14, 2020)

I researched some information about solar PV kit... and decided to install the same.


----------



## mickleborn (Nov 15, 2020)

mickleborn said:


> I researched some information about solar PV kit... and decided to install the same.


Seems interesting.


----------



## mickleborn (Nov 15, 2020)

I also researched some information about solar power and found this review  websolarguide.com/passive-solar-heating/


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 16, 2020)

Sounds like our "She" shed, a 1905 barn. Paid for its self in 3.5 years.


----------

